# Calendar not working



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Just noticed this, but the Public Calendar ended 12/31/2010. A while back!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/calendar.php?c=1&month=3&year=2013

The drop down menu for the year stops at 2010. Probably not really used by anyone but can we get a fix?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Hmmm...I'll see if it's something that can be fixed.


----------

